# Appaloosa bloodlines



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

*Dreamfiner was pretty influential here in the U.S. as well. Some (but certainly not all) of today's more influential/popular horses have Dreamfinder ancestry, but there are many other lines that are starting to eclipse Dreamfinder, especially now that he has been deceased for a few years.*

*Here are some names from the Appaloosa leading Sires list as of the end of 2008- these are all Appaloosa stallions. (most of their pedigrees are listed *
*on http://www.allbreedpedigree.com --- if you can't find a pedigree, let me know and I can look it up for you.) :*

*Halter: Always Dignified, The Secret, Heza Dreamer, Maid's Dream, Impulsive Zipper, Dynamic Kid To A Te, Mr All Inclusive, Vision Maker, Sacred Dream*

*Hunter In Hand: -(in the "Halter" category, but for English style conformation with a big trot)- The Hunter, Mr. Cool Hand Luke, All Hands On Zip, I Love Wille, Lad's Strawman, Always Dignified, Sunbeach Honkytonk, Impressive Andrew, State Of Dee Heart, Impulsive Zipper*

*Performance: The Hunter, Impulsive Zipper, All Hands On Zip, Hot Chocolate Chip, The Miracle Chip, Ima Doc O'Lena, DZ Weedo, Mr. Cool Hand Luke, Zip'N To Paradise, Dandy Zippo, High Sign Nugget*

*Many of the above stallions are on their owner's or trainer's websites as well and you will find photos and info if you google their names.* 

*There are other popular/accomplished horses that are not on the leading sires lists, due to not having the volume of offspring out earning points. I will gather some more names and post again later when I have another minute  *


----------



## magicfirepatti (Jan 1, 2009)

*Interesting topic*

I'm glad you brought this up! I bought an Appaloosa colt last month who is a great-grandson of Dreamfinder on both sides. So what traits is he known for? Chevy is only 10 months old, so I don't know what he is good at yet. 

This is his pedigree: Im The Dream Appaloosa

His grand-sire is Hezadreamcatcher, who is a 1/2-brother to Heza Dreamer.

I do wonder about the Impressive lineage in his pedigree. He has Impressive in two places. Does this mean that I should have him tested for HYPP? I didn't know about this when I bought him. His breeder is retiring and was letting his remaining stock go very inexpensively. The breeder is an upstanding guy, and surely he would have already tested the sire and dam for this.

The Impressive heritage is through the mares Sizzlin Tardee and Miss Material Girl, not through Dreamfinder.

Chevy was probably the last colt remaining, too, because he doesn't have the Appaloosa coloring. He is black/bay with 3 white socks, star and snip. He has very good conformation, though!

Thanks,
Patti


----------



## magicfirepatti (Jan 1, 2009)

*Oops*

Oops! Im the Dream is the sire. Chevy is Im TJ Dream here:

Im Tj Dream Appaloosa=

Just for fun, here is a video of him and 2 other yearlings running around on the farm having fun:





 
Chevy is wearing a red halter.

I'd be interested in hearing what you all think of his pedigree? I did notice the 1/2-siblings who were his grand-sires...is that what you call hillbilly breeding? lol

-Patti


----------



## magicfirepatti (Jan 1, 2009)

*Hypp*

Regarding HYPP, I did find this:

ApHC HYPP Rule Changes Petition

So the HYPP information might be on his registration papers. I'll look when I get home from work. I don't know if this rule change was passed or not; there are no dates on this petition.

Also, I found lots of information on Dreamfinder on the internet, so never mind.

Thanks!
-Patti


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

*There is currently not an ApHC rule that requires testing/putting HYPP status on the registration papers. The problem is that ApHC does not own the AQHA data to be able to track/identify all Impressive descendants. Several things have been tried-- there was a rule change passed that had to be rescinded because it could not be implemented--- the data to implement it was not accessible to ApHC.*


----------



## Eastowest (Mar 26, 2009)

*His gr. grandsire, Heza Dreamcatcher, is listed on allbreed as N/H at this link-- **http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/heza+dreamcatcher** . I'm not sure which is the correct spelling of his name (in your colt's pedigree it is entered as Hezadreamcatcher, no spaces). But I do know of an N/H mare sired by Heza Dreamcatcher who had an N/N dam so that supports the entry of Heza Dreamcatcher as N/H. *

*Hint of Conclusive is listed on allbreed as N/N--maybe an AQHA member could substantiate that?*


----------



## magicfirepatti (Jan 1, 2009)

Thanks for the information! I'm sure that Hezadreamcatcher is the same as Heza Dreamcatcher. He's listed as Heza Dreamcatcher #528375 on the registration certificate. When I look at all the Heza Dreamcatchers listed under Dreamfinder, they all have Sizzlin Tardee as the dam, so I think it's just 3 different entries typed in by 3 different people; one is simply spelled wrong, and I think the one I'm looking at was entered by someone who didn't type in the space.

The HYPP status is not listed on the certificate, so I guess I'm just going to have to ask the breeder. It's a little awkward, because I don't want it to sound like an accusation...surely they would not be breeding Im The Dream if he were not N/N? At least I hope not!

Thanks,
Patti

And sorry, I didn't mean to hijack the thread!


----------

